# Kurven zeichnen



## flashdog (28. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es für Java etwas ähnliches wie matplotlib: python plotting &mdash; Matplotlib v1.0.0 documentation  ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tomate_Salat (28. Jul 2010)

Hmm vllt könnte dir JFreeChart weiterhelfen.


----------



## flashdog (5. Aug 2010)

Danke es sieht gut aus. 

Habe auch folgendes Problem mit JFreeChart: http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-mu...ng/104175-jfreechart-scrollen.html#post664088


----------

